# Picture Question



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've read that 4 times and am still guessing at what you meant. 


If there aren't any new pics then windows is correct.


But there is a gotcha when using import. The new files have to be in the a folder with the correct date. Make sure sure your camera and computer have the same date.


Always let windows delete the card files after importation. With some cameras it leaves empty folders on the card. Delete those manually. If I knew which folder name your camera stored images in I could offer better advice. As a general rule never delete the DCIM folder but you can delete the dated folders under that.


Now if you are trying to transfer from the computer back to the card that is an entirely different discussion.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you sure of default directory where pics are downloaded to? If you can change that directory, change to somewhere else and try again.

If extension of pics is for example, .jpg, do a search on each main directory using '*.jpg' in query. May find older pics are already there? Could require admin rights or another user rights?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Colbyt said:


> I've read that 4 times and am still guessing at what you meant.
> 
> 
> If there aren't any new pics then windows is correct.
> ...


If the pictures on that card have been downloaded to the computer before, it won't let you download them again. I was wondering if thee is a way around that?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I hate that auto-download feature. It's invoked because I set it up and am too lazy to disable it.
What I do, I have a separate folder for camera images - not "PICTURES", I manually go into the card thru the file manager and drill down into the current directory then select and copy to a dated subfile under my folder. BE ABSOLUTELY SURE you copy all appropriate images. Lastly I return the memory card to the camera and reformat it there. I've done this with Nikon and Fuji cards from CF forward.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

rusty baker said:


> If the pictures on that card have been downloaded to the computer before, it won't let you download them again. I was wondering if thee is a way around that?





Okay. Absolutely. Don't choose import. Choose to open the card in explorer and simply copy the files to a new folder on your drive. Said again a different way, treat the card like any other storage device and copy the files where you want them.


If you have told the computer to always perform this action (import) when a card is inserted you will have to change a setting somewhere.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Go to my computer/this PC

click on the icon thats the drive thats the same size as your memory card, open then, then press control A, the Control C, then go to your picture folder, and hit Control V

all your pictures are transferred no more bogus 'windows must make this more complicated' crap


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and do not have copies floating around everywhere. When you get to 10K pictures, you will regret it.

Windows should give you the option on how to handle the cards when you insert them.

Here is how to change the way windows 10 handles SD cards or other media. 
Type in Autoplay at the task bar search.
Select Autoplay settings.
use the Memory Card pulldown to select ask me every time.

Note (if you press the windows key and "E" at the same time it will pull up windows explorer (File explorer) If you have two copies running drag one to the right side of your screen and let go, then select the other copy. Then pick your folders in each one and you can just drag them from one folder to the other.


----------

